# Marinaded Chicken Skewers



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2005)

Marinaded some chicken tenders in KC Masterpiece Caribbean Jerk marinade, then skewered with bacon.  Turned out great, good and simple.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Can I get those little postage stamps with "37¢" on them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks good and simple, thanks.


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Can I get those little postage stamps with "37¢" on them?


Get over it Joker.  Click on them and close the popup.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> Looks good and simple, thanks.



Very simple indeed!!  Bought the chicken tenders on sale, marinaded in KC Masterpiece Carribbean Jerk Marinade for a couple hours.  Put a half a strip of bacon on each piece and grilled.  No fuss, no muss!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [-(  [-(  [-(


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 17, 2005)

Larry,

How is that Jerk Marinade, is it pretty spicy or have they tuned it down.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> How is that Jerk Marinade, is it pretty spicy or have they tuned it down.



Bruce, not spicy at all.  Very good stuff.  KC also makes a Teriyaki Marinade that is outstanding as well.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks like a good tailgate recipie.  Fantastic pics Larry.  Thanks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Looks like a good tailgate recipie.  Fantastic pics Larry.  Thanks.



Bill I may fix some when we get together for a Skins game!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 17, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2lf968w1]Looks like a good tailgate recipie.  Fantastic pics Larry.  Thanks.



Bill I may fix some when we get together for a Skins game![/quote:2lf968w1]


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## txpgapro (Oct 17, 2005)

What?  Lulu sick?


----------

